# Efa crashed in an Air Show



## Elmas (Sep 24, 2017)

An EFA of "Reparto sperimentale di Volo" crashed today in an Air show at Terracina, not far from Rome, killing the Pilot, Cap. Gabriele Orlandi, 36.
Very sadly, the Pilot's Wife was present, and she had to be assisted by medical staff.
So sad.

<iframe class="ilg_video_embed" src="embed video - IlGiornale.it" width="640" height="640" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2017)

Very sad indeed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2017)

Damn.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2017)

RIP


----------



## pbehn (Sep 24, 2017)

A sad loss.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2017)

Damn...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2017)

Terrible news.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2017)

Deep condolences to his wife.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 25, 2017)

Very sad news...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2017)




----------

